# Collars and your opinion



## foxboy (Oct 10, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a collar, not for anything kinky, but just to wear and match my fursona.  What do you think, and how many of you have collars you wear just for fun?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2009)

I've got none, but I'm planning to buy one soon, so I can't really help ='/


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 10, 2009)

Wearing collars is fun but I ususaly get barked at by people when I wear mine.


----------



## gothyyyy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a bat. Try putting a collar on me and I'll give you rabies. =D


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

I knitted a little collar once and tied a little jingly bell on it. It was so adorable. I had worn it for a while until I couldn't stand the stares in school anymore. Now I can't wear it really at all since I'm working and have to 'dress professionally'.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 10, 2009)

I wear my collar all the time, unless I have to take it off. 

Collar Factory has some nice collars make your own.
With spikes or what ever you want.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

Only if it has spikes


----------



## gothyyyy (Oct 10, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Only if it has spikes


 
OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT MY SPIKED COLLAR.

It's, you know, a $15 overpriced piece of Spencer's crap, but hey.  It's GAWTHIC so it's all good.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

gothyyyy said:


> OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT MY SPIKED COLLAR.
> 
> It's, you know, a $15 overpriced piece of Spencer's crap, but hey.  It's GAWTHIC so it's all good.



Lol. Dog collars are cheaper... I think. I love meh spikes ^_^


----------



## Ridge (Oct 10, 2009)

I think they're neat but remember in regular society they're not entirely accepted as a fashion statement.  You'll probably get looks and comments, or barked at as a previous poster said. 

Remember, just be who you are. =) You shouldn't worry about what other people think.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

I only ware my collar when im told to :3. But collars can run 15$ and beyond. If you want it tagged i dunno..


----------



## Adamada (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be caught dead before wearing a collar ._.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Adamada said:


> I'll be caught dead before wearing a collar ._.



Why is that? Just cause?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

not my thing but maybe dogtags (like not military but animal) on a  chain would work for me


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2009)

i approve of collars for:
-kinky stuff
-furrys
-old school goths


----------



## Panda (Oct 10, 2009)

I have two at the moment.
  One is randomly colored and strippey while the other is much smaller with flames.

The first one was given to me by my best friend.
   A few weeks ago in school a guy looked at me with the most confused look "Is that a dog collar?" and I grinned and proudly said "Why,yes it is!"

I love wearing collars, they're comforting.
  and I have a Panda fursona,so collars dont even go with me.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not going to get one. 
I wouldnt look good with a collar, i feel that i am bit too old for that sort of thing. 
Mostly because i would look bloody creepy wearing it.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 10, 2009)

I like to wear my collar 90% of the time. i'd only really take it off where the need dictates it, like being around my family, or going to a wedding, party, school etc.

i loved my spiked one, but im after giving it to someone as a 'parting gift'.
So i just ordered my new one from Collar Factory ^_^

most people i run into think its just a punk/goth thing, and the few that do come out and ask if its a dog collar, i just say 'yeah, and so what'
it doesnt matter what others think, it's what you think that matters.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just dont see any logical reason to wear one. Could someone explaint to me WHY they wear one ?


----------



## TDK (Oct 10, 2009)

Weasels don't wear collars >:E


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 10, 2009)

I totally dig collars. >>;;

I don't have one yet, but I plan on getting one... :3 But yeah, be prepared for stares at the very least..


----------



## Lasair (Oct 10, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> I just dont see any logical reason to wear one. Could someone explaint to me WHY they wear one ?



Well, i guess for me its simple. I wear my collar for the same reason you might wear a ring, a chain, dog-tags etc. Its simply because i love how it looks on me and how it feels.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 10, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Weasels don't wear collars >:E


_Almost_.


----------



## gothyyyy (Oct 10, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Lol. Dog collars are cheaper... I think. I love meh spikes ^_^


 
And then there's the fact that it's not a collar so much as a choker.  =P

It doesn't fit over my fursuit neck, though, so I need to go get a spiked dog collar for that.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 10, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> I just dont see any logical reason to wear one. Could someone explaint to me WHY they wear one ?



I wore mine because I liked it. Is there supposed to be another reason?

Anyways I have a black cat collar. Yes I actually found a cat collar that fit. I was kinda estatic about it.  I put a little bell on it. I haven't worn it in a while for certain reasons but once I get that sorted out I'll be wearing it again.

I had a leash that went with it but after being asked if my boyfriend beat me I haven't worn it since. Not sure WHY someone would ask that but.. whatever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a black spikey "LOL GOTH" collar.

Want a black and blue collarfactory one with a ring in the middle, so I can alternate between a small silver bell attachment and a tag with my fiance's name on it.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Nah, I dont think I would. I'm not into anything besides clothes.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 10, 2009)

i had a collar. i wore it on my rist. it was a memory of one of my cats. i know it isn't the same thing.


----------



## Remy (Oct 10, 2009)

My second collar that I'm getting from CF will match my fursona.
My first CF collar that is black/red with "Clown Princess" is for fun, and for my love of Harley Quinn, not ICP. >_>


----------



## Russ (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a regular leather collar I got from a petshop which I wear daily and a spiked, fur-lined black collar I bought for clubbing.

I don't mind collars as a whole. I usually take them off if needed and sometimes (particularly during hot weather) the leather one gets really uncomfortable but overall, theyre fine.


----------



## Adamada (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Why is that? Just cause?



Just cause. I'm not a collar type of guy, really.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 10, 2009)

If I had one, I'd likely use it- but I don't, nor do I have any plans to get one in the future.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a collar, and I love wearing it.

The only problem is being asked why I'm wearing it every day, and being labeled as that guy with the collar. But that stuff doesn't bother me much anyway. I guess I'm just a very sort of independent person. :/


----------



## Catgirl450 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a collar. It's studded and has a large bell on it =).

Don't wear it too often though, since it could be fairly distracting (Just because I like shaking my head around while wearing it to make jingly noises doesn't mean its my fault its distracting.) Am thinking about picking up one with out a bell so I can wear a collar more often.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to wear mine, but i was allergic to the dye. So i'm looking for another nice one to wear


----------



## Shino (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a collar that goes well with my fursuit, but I rarely wear it out-of-suit, and never in public. Given who I am IRL, it would definitely _not _be a good idea.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

my engagement present was a collar and i like it. they're fun to wear, from a furry standpoint and not. it makes you look like a slut sometimes, though. :c


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a collar I ordered from White Wolf Creations. It's teal with metal pawprints, and I hung two pokemon charms from it (Scyther and Blaziken). I love seeing the looks I get when I wear it (which is usually only a couple of times a month, or during meets). The charms make a cute jingling sound together, too. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 11, 2009)

I've worn collars since jr. high.

meh, no one cares.
's arizona.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 11, 2009)

I wear collars as a fashion accessory. As of now I have three.

Apparently my source actually still is set up, just in a new location. So yay! I can get it locally cheap again.


----------



## Mewizkuit (Oct 11, 2009)

i love collars
i want one


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 11, 2009)

There really is no need to buy a collar. Do you plan on going outside and showing it off to all the non-furs? Got to make it known you're a furry?


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 12, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There really is no need to buy a collar. Do you plan on going outside and showing it off to all the non-furs? Got to make it known you're a furry?



Other people besides furries wear collars. Unless a bell screams "Furry" my collar is just black with little fake gem things. I don't see why it would be a big deal.


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

I always thought of collars as something put on something else to show dominance, therefore I don't really think it's my kinda thing.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

Collars really depends on the individual.


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah basically what I think.


----------



## littleblue-fox (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a little pink colllar; i dont wear it that much - it was just a lil jokey present from a friend
"so i herd you lieked furries *send collar*" 

its cute and my boyfriend likes me wearing his little collars in bed; he used to wear his all the time but now he's all professional businessman-like, he doesn't so much anymore - though he keeps his ID-tag i got made for him on his keys


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 12, 2009)

LadyMissie said:


> Other people besides furries wear collars. Unless a bell screams "Furry" my collar is just black with little fake gem things. I don't see why it would be a big deal.


 
Non-furries do wear collars, but that is because they are either following a fashion trend or trying to be different. Furries on the otherhand are expressing their furrydom through their collars.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

I just think the collar looks cool. XD

But I do remember one year working in Sears (between 2000 - 2001) when I had no inkling of being a furry, or liking collars...there was a group of maybe 7 or 8 extreme goths. I mean, they were completely decked out in all their Hot-Topic finery, baggy pants, black makeup, chains, and two of them wore collars, being led on leashes by another two..I don't think I'll ever forget that mental imagery.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2009)

Collars are for transvestites to hide their Adam's apples. :|


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wearing collars is fun but I ususaly get barked at by people when I wear mine.


 
I lol'd, if they bark at you, do you sniff their ass? XDD


----------



## Wildside (Oct 14, 2009)

I never wore a collar, I don't really see the point though...It's not much of a fashion statement, and it will only hurt you if you get into a fight due to the whole strangling factor. >.> 


I definitely don't mind them though. I just never notice people wearing them.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 14, 2009)

My collar is understated and blends in, and I like it a lot.  I don't wear it out much, but i'm usually wearing it at home.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 14, 2009)

I always keep my collar popped. Oops my B wrong kinda collar


----------



## Chouette (Oct 14, 2009)

Ohoho, you guys are so silly. Owls don't wear collars! :M


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 15, 2009)

Wildside said:


> it will only hurt you if you get into a fight due to the whole strangling factor. >.>



Not if you get the collars that have the anti choking mechanism. Ok so maybe that only comes on real animal collars but hey it comes in handy if anyone tugs too hard.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 15, 2009)

Basil is walked on a harness =3 I want to get him one of these, though. He's gotten pretty good at wiggling out of his harness.


----------



## Luukra (Oct 16, 2009)

I do have a collar. It was a present from my husband and has a similar color scheme as my persona.

I rarely ever wear it, but I would never want to give it away


----------



## Aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

If I were to ever wear a collar, it'd be one meant for humans, and be more like a choker. 
Dog collars are just tacky. >:


----------



## Uro (Oct 18, 2009)

Because there haven't already been 500 of these threads.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Uro said:


> Because there haven't already been 500 of these threads.



WE DON'T NEED YOU AND YOUR SNARK AROUND HERE URO >:C





<3


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

I wear a collar :3

at all times; with family/at work [when i had a job] ect ect.

This is it:








My mom-a-nom bought it for me like...almost two years ago i guess, and she attached a christmas bell to it..well.. its not christmas-ie but she got the bell around that time. :3 

Also my ex wears a dog collar, it's red has like diamond things on it, I actualy think its a girl-dog's collar...... XD anyways
I have tags to go on mine I just havent attached them yet >_>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

i would like to get one


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw a whole bin of collars on clearance at my local Petsmart the other day. There were some rather cute ones, like a blue one with metallic dog bones. :3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 21, 2009)

I started wearing a bondage collar a little after going to university then I changed to wearing a dog collar. At first people used to bark at me and such but I ignored that and the people in my classes got used to me. Recently I decided I'd stop wearing the collar 'cause I'm going into honours and no one even noticed I'd stopped wearing it. So yeah, it's a problem at first but people will get used to it and stop noticing if they spend a lot of time around you.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I started wearing a bondage collar a little after going to university then I changed to wearing a dog collar. At first people used to bark at me and such



I'll bet you got off on that.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't wear a collar in public. Whenever i see a collar on a person, i can't help but think of something kinky.


----------



## Conker (Oct 21, 2009)

I have one, wore it to school two or three times and got no comments. I stopped wearing it because it just felt awkward (both because it was hot out at the time and because I felt like everyone was staring at me, even though I'm sure nobody gave a shit) 

Might start wearing it again now that it's cooler out. Its from Collarfactory so it isn't "tacky" like a dog collar as someone in this thread said


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 22, 2009)

> I'll bet you got off on that.



You lose. You owe me $10.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

No, and i will wear that kind of thing only after good ol' day work and in a meeting with other furtards.
Mostly i think it's sick wearing it out in the public, it's like a gay and his rainbow colors shirt, though it is neturalized when meeting furries.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Conker said:


> I have one, wore it to school two or three times and got no comments. I stopped wearing it because it just felt awkward (both because it was hot out at the time and because I felt like everyone was staring at me, even though I'm sure nobody gave a shit)


 
I actually like seeing the 'omg wtf' look on random passers-by. I like being out of the norm sometimes. Gives them something to talk about to their friends. XD

I actually have a funny story sort of related. I was at the mall with a couple of furry friends, and we were all decked out with our collars and tails (mine was a black and orange cat tail). I went by myself to the Taco Hell in the food court and some dude took my order. 
As soon as he finished my order, he asked, "So, why the tail?"
I tried to play it off as being Halloween, but I also followed up with, "I'm more surprised you asked about the tail, and not the collar."
He goes, "Well, I've seen collars; tails, not so much. It's kind of weird."
But he immediately amended himself: "I mean, I can't really say that it's weird. I wear Storm Trooper armor." XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I actually like seeing the 'omg wtf' look on random passers-by. I like being out of the norm sometimes. Gives them something to talk about to their friends. XD
> 
> I actually have a funny story sort of related. I was at the mall with a couple of furry friends, and we were all decked out with our collars and tails (mine was a black and orange cat tail). I went by myself to the Taco Hell in the food court and some dude took my order.
> As soon as he finished my order, he asked, "So, why the tail?"
> ...


 
That must be really awkard.
I live in IL, nobody is a furry, the percent you will see someone wearing a collar is lame.Seeing someone with tail...impossible.
The only chance for things like that happen here are same as zero, the only two options left is biorganizm getting crazy and you see an incredible furry weirdo, or time paradox.


----------



## Conker (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I actually like seeing the 'omg wtf' look on random passers-by. I like being out of the norm sometimes. Gives them something to talk about to their friends. XD


Yeah. I'm not a fan of that, which is odd since I delight in "trolling" my classmates. I get a lot of "WTF did he just say that?" looks from teachers and peers alike.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Conker said:


> Yeah. I'm not a fan of that, which is odd since I delight in "trolling" my classmates. I get a lot of "WTF did he just say that?" looks from teachers and peers alike.


 
Well, no one really approaches me about it - they usually just double-take and move on. It's funny to see their differing expressions of shock.

Though my husband once told me when we were in a Wal Mart that a teenage twat saw me coming and YANKED her friend backward to say "Look at the freak in the collar!" or some derivitave thereof. Oh, if only I would have heard that, I would have walked up to them and started making pleasantries. XD


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2009)

Collars looks great on girls :3


----------



## Conker (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Well, no one really approaches me about it - they usually just double-take and move on. It's funny to see their differing expressions of shock. XD


Ha. Yeah, I got a few odd looks and one or two sly smiles, but that's about it. 

I should just stop being a pussy and wear it, even though I don't consider myself a furry anymore. I still like the accessory.



Geek said:


> Collars looks great on girls :3


Agreed :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with the geek cause eye'm a geek too.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Collars looks great on girls :3


 
 <3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Collars looks great on girls :3



 you are correct my good sir you are correct haha but yeah i would only wear one on a sertin occasion or if i had a dominant mate who wanted me to wear one


----------



## dragoncrescent (Oct 22, 2009)

I wear my collar pretty often, even in public. I have the advantage of living on campus in a university, so there are all manner of weird people about. I do worry that sometimes people will mistake it for a BDSM thing, but I will try to explain it to people who ask. Otherwise, I couldn't care less what people think of it.

Mine is a cute little leather choker with a smaller leather strap on front to hold in place the D-ring (which has a charm from Bico. Check them out, they make awesome accessories: http://us.bico.com.au/ ). It has two clips in the back. The clips, I find, are much better than the belt-type collars. They allow you to put on or remove the collar very easily. And hey, if you get in a fight, you can't be strangled by it! It's sort of like the 'break-away' cables on Xbox controllers.

Collars, specifically ones like my leather choker, blend in surprisingly well with dark or muted colors. Black, obviously, but I've also found it goes well over a muted navy and hazel sweater.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

yea, I wear a collar, just cuz I want to... but not around family, They would burn me at the stake...

Though I am starting to get annoyed by all the "nice bondage" i keep hearing... Damn high school...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 23, 2009)

Since I started watching Wolf's Rain, I want to have a collar even more.. damn Hegi & his cute collar ='/


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

I like my new one I got at FF. :>
It's thin black leather with studded silver paw prints..

Makes me feel like yeah.. it's small and sleek enough to look like a choker or whatever, 
but the pawprints set it off as an animal thing. And me being a pet to my mate, makes 
me feel a wee bit kinky. :'33 That and, if they know what a furry is, they can assume.

Which lately I've been less caring about, if people know.
I'm cute enough I think to get away with being a weirdo.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I like my new one I got at FF. :>
> It's thin black leather with studded silver paw prints..
> 
> Makes me feel like yeah.. it's small and sleek enough to look like a choker or whatever,
> ...



That collar sounds nice =3

I wear a green ribbon with a silver jingle bell tied around my neck, but I wouldn't mind a small green collar with a jingle bell.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Ooh. x3 I want a jingle bell.. but.. too lazy to go looking for one. WHEN WILL IT RAIN JINGLE BELLS?! WHEEENN!?!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ooh. x3 I want a jingle bell.. but.. too lazy to go looking for one. WHEN WILL IT RAIN JINGLE BELLS?! WHEEENN!?!!



Homecoming? 

Lol, back at my old high school I would collect fallen jingle bells in the hallways after they fell off of the homecoming mums.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I like my new one I got at FF. :>
> It's thin black leather with studded silver paw prints..
> 
> Makes me feel like yeah.. it's small and sleek enough to look like a choker or whatever,
> ...


That sounds like a pretty awesome collar actually  

And to your last statement, I believe girls can get away with more fashionably odd items than guys. Guys have that image to uphold where they don't bother with fashion accessories like necklaces and rings and whatnot, and a collar kind of falls under that.

Or perhaps I'm trying to uphold an image that does not exist. I'm never up to date on this shit.

And maybe females get more flack from other females when they wear odd things and guys just don't notice. 

/ramble


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ooh. x3 I want a jingle bell.. but.. too lazy to go looking for one. WHEN WILL IT RAIN JINGLE BELLS?! WHEEENN!?!!


 
I had one, till it turns out it was made of nickle and I'm allergic


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

Dont be afraid to do what you want. Honestly no one hardly ever says anything. I currently have three. X3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

When it comes to guys, they mostly DON'T look on the neck.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2009)

Geek said:


> Collars looks great on girls :3


:3

I have several collars and chockers. I've always liked them, before I was a furry I had a black dog collar with my name on it. It's good fun, just be prepared for some funny looks and some comments of strange people ;P


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wearing collars is fun but I ususaly get barked at by people when I wear mine.



Same here


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Disparity said:


> Same here


Bark back? oO
People take shit too seriously..


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2009)

I had someone ask me if I was someones pet today when I wore mine.

Was awkward and hilarious :3 She asked the question a bit louder than she wanted I think. 

I had to explain to her, and those within ear shot, that there were no evil sexual connotations behind it, I just thought it would be interesting. 

I then told her her scarf was sending out some strong sexual emotions and that she should fix that before asking me about my choice of neck fashion 



If you do wear a collar in public, have a since of humor and depending on your area, age, grade, etc some thick skin. :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

:< I would've said yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

I always wear a collar. no one cares.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> :< I would've said yes.


I thought about it, and God knows I enjoy "trolling" my classmates, but saying "yes" could have lead down an awkward bad path.

So I played it safe.



> I always wear a collar. no one cares.


Aye. She was the first interesting reaction I've gotten from it. Most people don't give it a second glance. I talk to her quite a bit so I'm sure she wasn't expecting the collar at all as I've made no hint at having or wanting one prior to today.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Conker said:


> I thought about it, and God knows I enjoy "trolling" my classmates, but saying "yes" could have lead down an awkward bad path.
> 
> So I played it safe.
> 
> ...



sounds interesting enough. maybe she likes you.


----------



## Uro (Oct 26, 2009)

Soooo many threads on this... Why?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> Soooo many threads on this... Why?



I dont know.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> Soooo many threads on this... Why?


It's a well known fact that furies nobody knows how to use the search function.

Perhaps someone should start an official thread on this and sticky it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Conker said:


> It's a well known fact that furies nobody knows how to use the search function.
> 
> Perhaps someone should start an official thread on this and sticky it.



If you want to talk about collars, there's two options:
Make another collar thread even though there are tons and get your head bitten off for being a noob.
OR
Search for collar threads and necro one, and get your head bitten off for being a noob.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't!


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> If you want to talk about collars, there's two options:
> Make another collar thread even though there are tons and get your head bitten off for being a noob.
> OR
> Search for collar threads and necro one, and get your head bitten off for being a noob.
> ...


Wouldn't an official sticky solve both problems?

Or am I just being naive


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried a collar on once. I looked really bad in it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Conker said:


> Wouldn't an official sticky solve both problems?
> 
> Or am I just being naive



I dunno, it's pretty hard to keep one thread from going sour and getting locked =/


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

I never liked the collar association with 'furry' as it represents domesticity, and ownership/slavery. --If this is your thing, cool, but I'm not into it at all.   As something to use for personal defense against somebody strangling you, (Spiked with carpet tacks) I can understand the tactical advantage, as well as the fashion statement it adds with a leather jacket, Torn jeans and a mohawk. --FWIW, I grew up in the punk scene during the 80's when punks were basically considered target practice by the street thug lowlifes in my city.   Other than that, I never really saw the point.


----------



## Geek (Nov 1, 2009)

Collar on boys is just weird.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 1, 2009)

Geek said:


> Collar on boys is just weird.


 But we both know the collars on hot girls just look too much good for the eyes because of the sexyness.


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2009)

Geek said:


> Collar on boys is just weird.


Technically, they are weird on everyone given the symbolism behind the item in question. 

And yet furries (and others) wear em as a fashion accessory or for reasons unrelated to BDSM.

They do look better on girls though :V But so does everything. 

I blame society and social norms for that though.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a collar like on my character (NSFW). Got it from collar factory, here's an image of it (SAFE)

I've had a few collars actually but I don't wear it as much as I'd like to anymore.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I have a collar like on my character (NSFW). Got it from collar factory, here's an image of it (SAFE)
> 
> I've had a few collars actually but I don't wear it as much as I'd like to anymore.


YAY CF!


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ooh. x3 I want a jingle bell.. but.. too lazy to go looking for one. WHEN WILL IT RAIN JINGLE BELLS?! WHEEENN!?!!


It'll be Christmas soon and once its over, just go raid the sales bins for door knockers and what-not. BELLS GA-LORE.


And if I didn't already say, I have two collars of my own and wear them wherever I please. =]


----------



## Merp (Nov 1, 2009)

can be hot....just has to be the right type of collar really


----------



## Plantar (Nov 1, 2009)

Collars look awesome. Not sure about wearing them. I would hate to be owned. Plus, I hate being constricted around the neck. It makes me feel wheezy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 2, 2009)

Conker said:


> Technically, they are weird on everyone given the symbolism behind the item in question.
> 
> And yet furries (and others) wear em as a fashion accessory or for reasons unrelated to BDSM.
> 
> ...


 I think that you can blame only the girls for being shexy.


----------



## Snack (Nov 2, 2009)

I have three.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 2, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Collars look awesome. Not sure about wearing them. I would hate to be owned. Plus, I hate being constricted around the neck. It makes me feel wheezy.



I get that wearing a scarf.
And I just bought a really pretty multi-coloured one. ):


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 2, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wearing collars is fun but I ususaly get barked at by people when I wear mine.


 That happened to me too. I'm thinking of buying another one that looks like the one that Spike from Tom and Jerry wears in that color.


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Nov 2, 2009)

i have a few collars. some are bought and some i made. i dont really wear them around alot but when i do noone says anything. it kinda blends in with my goth-like attire :3


----------



## Qoph (Nov 2, 2009)

Lynx don't wear collars, so neither will I.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Nov 2, 2009)

I have one from Collar Factory. I like it even though I don't wear it often.


----------



## manimal347 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have one, and I occasionally wear it as a fashion accesory. I dress more like a scene kid than gothic or punk, so it probably does add a flicker of, "is this boy owned?" wonder, too. I'm not adverse to leaving people guessing. Nobody's ever commented on it, but then again, I live in a bohemian community.


----------

